# Tampa Bay fishing spots



## Batt34786 (Apr 7, 2011)

I live in Orlando and routinely fish the east coast - but have made a couple trips to Tampa Bay. My 15 year old son/fishing buddy and I have a little 14' skiff set up for the flats but not suited to any type of chop. Any recommendations for any redfish & trout spots close to a public ramp?


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Try the flats out front of coachroach bay, particularly to the north.....


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

Bishops Harbor, You can find fish inside and outside too, head north or south when you go outside.

Good luck


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

Bishops Harbor, You can find fish inside and outside too, head north or south when you go outside.

Good luck


----------



## Batt34786 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks, guys. We hit cockroach bay on our first trip over and caught a couple jacks on topwater. Saw a few reds but couldn't get them to eat. We'll hit Bishop Harbor next.


----------

